# Spotlight on Bank of Ireland



## Asphyxia (10 Nov 2015)

Spotlight programme on BBC1 airing a programme about BOI shenanigans towards a Tyrone business man on the the 10th November 2015 at 22.35 hours. Should make interesting viewing.


----------

